# Converting an older vis-a-vis to a 5th wheel



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

nice carraige,i think any good joiner could make a bed and turntable for you have a look on dragon driving thers sometimes a man advertises on ther and it wouldent make any differance to the rest of the carraige


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

would probably have to put leaf springs at the side of the front wheela


----------

